# Marks Hap Pics



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

A fue pics to look at.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

another


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Great pictures


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah nice pictures and very pretty fish


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol i hope u spelt few wrong on purpose! just messing with you but beautiful fish!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Revolution1221 said:


> lol i hope u spelt few wrong on purpose! just messing with you but beautiful fish!


You def have a fue good looking fish there!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

victorians with tiger barbs? Hows that working out, both are small and mean.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

emc7 said:


> victorians with tiger barbs? Hows that working out, both are small and mean.


It is good so far. The barbs pick on themselves mostly. They know better than to mess with the Haps or the Vic. There is a little back and forth going on but not much. 
Thank you all for the comments.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Revolution1221 said:


> lol i hope u spelt few wrong on purpose! just messing with you but beautiful fish!


 Oops


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I like that. Aggressive.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

More pics.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

how do you do videos? Arg.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't think you can host videos here. Just post a link to youtube or photobucket or wherever.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

I have to open a youtube acount.


----------



## Black Orchid (Sep 24, 2010)

Great looking fish.


----------

